# Putty "like" application



## smolz (Mar 8, 2005)

I manage about 300 routers, so I use Putty to put all of my routers/switches into it, so i can telnet to all of the devices.  I cannot seem to find a similar program like it for the mac.  I need just a simple telnet program that can store connections, so i can just open the program, choose the router i want to telnet to and go.

I can't imagine there is nothing like this for the mac?


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 8, 2005)

You can, of course, telnet in Terminal.    You could create shell scripts to open each of your different connections.


----------



## smolz (Mar 8, 2005)

i was just looking for something that gave me the same functionality as putty, by being able to, inside the application, choose the device to telnet to.


----------



## ScottW (Mar 8, 2005)

smolz...

A few options...

1) Use the functions built into terminal. If you open Terminal you can click on "Connect to Server", then click on "Remote Login (telnet)" and you can add the devices you mange in the list, with your login information, then all you have to do is type in your password.

2) An addition to Terminal is an application called Telnet Launcher (http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7102) which I used to use. I believe it will store your passwords as well, but don't remember exactly.


----------



## dedhedtek (Mar 8, 2005)

try fugu, has a whale for an icon, works great for ssh but I ve had a few problems connecting with ftp, cant remember where i got it from, should be easy to find on google though.


----------



## smolz (Mar 8, 2005)

telnet launcher is pretty nice, now if I could turn the Kerberos off


----------



## elander (Mar 9, 2005)

You can use the Gtk port of PuTTY under X11.


----------

